# Party in the park



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello

Anyone going to the party in the park (Itchy feet ) on the August bank holiday weekend.

I'm looking forward to a good knees up and lots of good food at Viners

Loddy


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be there Loddy. Hope to catch up with you.

Paul


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Paul
we are going down on Thursday as we have purchased a new to us Vehicle, chopping in the Gulf stream for a smaller C class so we can creep around Europe unnoticed Ha Ha

Look out for a Four Winds Citation

Loddy


----------

